# Tourist Visa Extension at aiport



## willc83 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello! My spouse is going to be arriving into Abu Dhabi airport this week and will be getting a 30-day tourist visa on arrival. She is hoping to stay here for 60 days if possible. Do you know if there is a way to request a 30-day extension with immigrations at the airport? If so, do you know if it is a cash payment/how much? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You seem to be very confused about where she is flying to - are you sure she is arriving as you've asked the same question elsewhere about another airport?


----------



## willc83 (Oct 16, 2017)

She will be arriving into Abu Dhabi airport. Just wanted to post on both threads in case somebody was familiar with the situation.. I'm guessing the process would be similar at either airport?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

willc83 said:


> She will be arriving into Abu Dhabi airport. Just wanted to post on both threads in case somebody was familiar with the situation.. I'm guessing the process would be similar at either airport?


Don’t guess or assume anything!
The UAE is one country - made up of 7 different Emirates - each with their own methods of doing things!


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Not at the airport. You can pop over to the Immigration Dept and get a further 30days for a fee of AED 500 (not sure if it has increased) . You also need to get medical insurance for the 30 days (don't ask me why). You can do the paper work at the typing centre within the Immigration centre ( at the back) and there is company that sells insurance within the typing centre. The insurance is a small amount. 



willc83 said:


> Hello! My spouse is going to be arriving into Abu Dhabi airport this week and will be getting a 30-day tourist visa on arrival. She is hoping to stay here for 60 days if possible. Do you know if there is a way to request a 30-day extension with immigrations at the airport? If so, do you know if it is a cash payment/how much? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

